# Bypods



## mighty mo (Feb 19, 2008)

I want bypods for hunting antelope....
Harris Ultralight Bypods

should I use the 8" - 13"

Or the 13" - 23"

Or the 11" - 25"


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I would go with the 8 inch if it were me. I have found the 13 inch to be too tall most of the time.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Most of my shooting is done with a Harris HBRM-S - Extends 6" to 9" with Leg Notches "S" Series, but I also have a Harris HB25-S - Extends 12" to 25" Three Piece Standard Legs, "S" Series.

The 6" to 9" is more stable and I use it whenever possible.

But, IMO the 12 to 25" is better for hunting, you can still use it prone, but more importantly you can use it sitting. Sometimes the grass is just too high to go prone, but sitting is possible.

As crazy as it sounds, if I were hunting the badlands for deer or antelope I would likely have them both with me. I'd put the short one on the rifle and carry the long one in the pack in case I needed it.

Whichever height you decide on I would recommend the S Series, it swivels a bit and comes in handy on uneven ground.

huntin1


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I agree with the s series, but I like the 3 piece legs, more range of movement. I have the 2 piece standard, it too long for prone, and too short for sitting.


----------



## goldfishmurderer (Jul 1, 2008)

I would go with the little bit longer ones. I have a 13" on my 22-250 and I like it for out in the field. You can extend it so long and adjust each side individually, that really helps for shooting along sides of hills in quick situations.


----------

